# bullysticks causing bad diarrhea



## luke4275 (May 23, 2011)

I bought 50 jumbo stix from best bully. the first bag, 25 caused no problems.. the 2nd bag of 25 caused awful diarhhea about 4 hours after he ate them . it happened 3 times., kept me up all nite as he had to dump about 4 times betw midnite and 7am. I've returned them. I did see a bug or 2 leave the bag, but this is after the bag was opened, so perhaps a bug came from outside to the cabinet bec of the smell of the stix? I'm thinking either the batch was "bad", which best bully says never happens, or my dog has grown too sensitive to the bullystix? I've fed him one daily for over six months and never a problem.., just started recently. any ideas? he loves them but I dont think I want to try again.. I have elk horns as well and never a problem but he enjoys the stix more. as most dogs probably would.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

These are nasty things and I would never give them to my dog. 

You really think there's any real quality control with something like this? Not.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Elaine said:


> These are nasty things and I would never give them to my dog.


:thumbup:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what country were the bully sticks made in?


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

I had this issue around Christmas with a pack of rawhide


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Were they made in America? I would be afraid of any bully stick sourced from outside the USA or Canada.

That being said, some dogs don't handle bully sticks that well. My dogs will also get liquid poops if they eat a whole bully stick in one sitting. I limit the amount of time they can chew on one to about 20 minutes or so and that seems to have solved the problem.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Stella eats bully sticks everyday, they are her evening treat and have never caused her any problem, we buy big ones they are almost meter long and we cut into 3 pieces, and they do smell but she loves them and like I daid no issues here with them at all !!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Google the brand you bought. There was a problem with one brand recently, but I can't remember which brand it was.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I give Stella a 12 inch stick a few times a week. Haven't had a problem. But they are pricey so now I am cutting them in half and she gets one almost every night. When she was younger they seemed to have an effect on her, but not anymore.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

OP says they are from Bestbullysticks.com.
They say they come from free ranging Brazilian cattle, none of which are fed hormones or antibiotics.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Both my vet and breeder recommend bully sticks. They are 100 percent dejestable, good for teeth but can cause diarrhea is some dogs who have sensitive stomachs. Made is USA or South America is a must. I keep the bag in the freezer to be sure bugs don't get into them.


----------



## MS_GSD (Oct 24, 2012)

*Beef Allergy?*

This is my first time to post and a little nervous/excited (but anyway... to the question.)

My GSD's (Sasha & Dude) love bully sticks (and we love bestbullysticks.com) but I do have some other friends whose dogs developed a beef allergy. What's great about BBS.com is that they have LOTS of good stuff to choose from and we regularly buy things for our pups that are sturdy and yummy for our dogs. Like the Elk Antlers. 

I'm sorry your pup had an upset stomach, but I think there are definitely alternatives that you could check out.


----------



## LauraJav (Nov 29, 2012)

We are having issues- bad poops- I think from the bully sticks. I just ordered 100!


----------



## GSDmax (Nov 26, 2012)

My pup loves bully sticks over any toy/treat, but have noticed recently he has gotten some diarrhea. Wonder if the last one I got him was a bad stick? Is there such a thing? I make sure mine are made in USA.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Occasional diarrhea is to be expected. There are some bad bully ticks out there. I saw an article that said a bully stick had mrsa!


----------

